# Hornets General Manager Dell Demps becoming accustomed to 'new normal'



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> For the past seven years, residents of this community have become accustomed to surviving in what has come to be known as "the new normal." For the first time since his arrival in July 2010, New Orleans Hornets General Manager Dell Demps is finding his comfort level in the NBA's version of the same.
> 
> In the 28 months he has been in control of the Hornets' on-court fortunes, life has been anything but normal for Demps.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/10/new_orleans_hornets_gm_dell_de_9.html

I think he should be up for an extension soon.


----------

